# Going to get my Triban 5a today. Anything I should keep in mind?



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Hi all,

As per the title, I got a call to say my Triban 5a has arrived at the store and I can go and collect. Other than having the guy there fit the bike to me, is there anything else essential I should know about or ask while I'm there? 

As for basic accessories, I'm going to get a couple of 'tubes, patches, and a pump. A helmet will have to wait until next payday. Other than those things, anything else basic I'm forgetting? 

Thanks!


----------



## RWright (26 Mar 2013)

I guess they are assembling it for you. Try to get them to set it up for you if they do that. Seat height and angle, handlebar angle that you like, make sure the gears are indexed properly, wheels are true, spokes not loose, no scratches or dings, air pressure is correct. I could probably go on if I take a few minutes to think about it.  Congrats on your new bike.  If they are doing the set up this should be taken care of.


----------



## vickster (26 Mar 2013)

Make sure it's the correct size. If you are in between sizes, you may find you need a different stem, which I'd get them to sell you and fit

Get a track pump with a gauge and a pair of mitts/gloves. I would buy the helmet before I bought a pump, tubes, but that's me. Also padded shorts if you are new to cycling which it sounds like you are (especially if you are on the heavier side)


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Thanks, RWright. Yeah, they're assembling and fitting it for me. I'll check those other bits you mention just to make sure. 

Hi Vickster -- size has already been established. I was in last week and they tried me out on a couple of a different sizes. This is why I had to wait because my size wasn't in stock (for my particular model). Thanks for the other recommendations. I'll add the track pump and look for padded shorts.


----------



## Lee_M (26 Mar 2013)

DFC!


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Hi lee, what's DFC?


----------



## Lee_M (26 Mar 2013)

Don't F*ing crash

you'll see it on motorcycle forums a lot!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

Don;t forget lights, and a lock if needed.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Mar 2013)

Small bottle of chain lube will be useful.


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Hah, well I'll try and not crash, but we'll see. It's been about a decade since I rode a proper bike. And I haven't had a 'racer' since I was 11. 

Ian -- good shout, they're on my list, but as I won't be riding in the dark or leaving it anywhere for a while, I'll probably pick those up a little down the line. Billy -- good shout, I'll add that in too. (I'm hoping to negotiate a discount for all these bits if I buy together).


----------



## Ozzrahog (26 Mar 2013)

Enjoy your new bike mate, post up some pics and thoughts when you get it, looking to get one myself v soon


----------



## Kies (26 Mar 2013)

Would be nice to see the differences besides the obvious colour change


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

I should be getting it this afternoon so I'll definitely post some pics and my thoughts on it after I've taken it for a spin.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Mar 2013)

vickster said:


> Make sure it's the correct size. If you are in between sizes, you may find you need a different stem, which I'd get them to sell you and fit
> 
> Get a track pump with a gauge and a pair of mitts/gloves. I would buy the helmet before I bought a pump, tubes, but that's me. Also padded shorts if you are new to cycling which it sounds like you are (especially if you are on the heavier side)


 
Don't you guys read the original threads??!


----------



## voodoochilli (26 Mar 2013)

Congrats! I've just ordered the Triban 3, I'm so excited! Looked at the 5a, looked awesome too. (Tried to haggle them down a bit but wouldn't work!)


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Voodoo -- I would have gone for a T3 myself as I would have liked to have saved that extra bit of money, but unfortunately my size was out of stock and I didn't fancy going down to the 3a. Like you, I tried to haggle, but no luck. I think it's still pretty good value for money though, so I can't blame them really.


----------



## n3rdy (26 Mar 2013)

As a relatively new road cyclist myself I would highly recommend you getting some padded shorts. You'll be very glad of them indeed!  Enjoy the new bike sir


----------



## Ozzrahog (26 Mar 2013)

n3rdy said:


> As a relatively new road cyclist myself I would highly recommend you getting some padded shorts. You'll be very glad of them indeed!  Enjoy the new bike sir


 
When I started back cycling I was carrying plenty of natural padding in my shorts so did not buy padded shorts. However as my natural padding disappeared I now see the value in padded shorts


----------



## voodoochilli (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Voodoo -- I would have gone for a T3 myself as I would have liked to have saved that extra bit of money, but unfortunately my size was out of stock and I didn't fancy going down to the 3a. Like you, I tried to haggle, but no luck. I think it's still pretty good value for money though, so I can't blame them really.


 
Yeah I had that problem, I wanted a 57cm but couldnt get it online but I found out that Coventry would accept a courier even though I'm 200 miles away. I tried Birmingham and that other place in the Midlands - is it Glibrock or something, and they both flatly refused but Coventry were like "yep, buy it and we will make sure your courier gets it." Even offered to fit on some accessories etc for me during the curtsey call. Can't praise them highly enough.


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Kudos to Coventry branch! I was at the Lakeside one and was told flatly they wouldn't do it. But I'm happy enough with the 5a though so I'm not going to complain too much.

And talking of such things, here's my new steed: 






Been out for a 10mins spin and the first thing I notice is just how fast it is compared to a mountain bike. And light! Feels crazy light compared to my usual experience. The bike was fitted to me at the Lakeside store, and it was all setup and checked (gears, tyre pressures etc). I did buy some padded shorts amongst the other accessories required as suggested. The service from Decathlon was top notch. Far better than my experience at my LBS.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Mar 2013)

^^Lovely looking bike.


----------



## Col5632 (26 Mar 2013)

I'm jealous, although all being well ill get mine on thursday


----------



## Ozzrahog (26 Mar 2013)

Gorgeous bike


----------



## Rob500 (26 Mar 2013)

Cracking looking ride fatCyclist. Hope you have many happy miles on board.


----------



## voodoochilli (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> And talking of such things, here's my new steed:


 
Awesome, looks great! Love the black. There's snow here, are you able to get and and go for a proper cycle tomorrow you reckon?


----------



## RWright (26 Mar 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Mar 2013)

Looks a nice bike


----------



## Kies (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Kudos to Coventry branch! I was at the Lakeside one and was told flatly they wouldn't do it. But I'm happy enough with the 5a though so I'm not going to complain too much.
> 
> And talking of such things, here's my new steed:
> View attachment 20995
> ...


 

nice bike .... here it is beside mine (so to speak)


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

voodoochilli said:


> Awesome, looks great! Love the black. There's snow here, are you able to get and and go for a proper cycle tomorrow you reckon?


 
The weather forecast says we're clear of snow. So other than the bitingly cold winds, I should be good to get out for a spin!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> And talking of such things, here's my new steed:
> View attachment 20995


 
It's a lovely looking bike and I might consider buying one of these for the better half.

Is it just me or is the saddle position relative to the handlebars far too low? Can anyone confirm or deny?


----------



## voodoochilli (26 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> It's a lovely looking bike and I might consider buying one of these for the better half.
> 
> Is it just me or is the saddle position relative to the handlebars far too low? Can anyone confirm or deny?


I keep hearing this - the saddles should be high. It's a weird concept to me but people keep saying it!


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> It's a lovely looking bike and I might consider buying one of these for the better half.
> 
> Is it just me or is the saddle position relative to the handlebars far too low? Can anyone confirm or deny?


 
It was fitted to me, so it's the right height for me. I have short legs/long body so a higher saddle isn't comfortable for me.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> It was fitted to me, so it's the right height for me. I have short legs/long body so a higher saddle isn't comfortable for me.


 
Hmmmmmm, not convinced fella. Someone who knows a lot more than me about bike fit will be along shortly.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Hmmmmmm, not convinced fella. Someone who knows a lot more than me about bike fit will be along shortly.


Seems quite low to me. not often i see a saddle lower than the bars..


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Hmmmmmm, not convinced fella. Someone who knows a lot more than me about bike fit will be along shortly.


 
Not convinced it was fitted to me, or that it's not comfortable? Because either way I can say it was, and is. Not sure what else to say really. Although I'm new to road bikes, I'm not new to bikes in general and if it's comfortable for me I'm not sure raising it will be of any benefit.


----------



## Ozzrahog (26 Mar 2013)

Out of interest mate what height/inside leg are you? Curious about the sizes of the 5A


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> Out of interest mate what height/inside leg are you? Curious about the sizes of the 5A


 
30 inside leg and 5,10.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Not convinced it was fitted to me, or that it's not comfortable? Because either way I can say it was, and is. Not sure what else to say really. Although I'm new to road bikes, I'm not new to bikes in general and if it's comfortable for me I'm not sure raising it will be of any benefit.


 
Both, to be honest.

I'm sure it's comfortable when sitting on it and perhaps a natural feel as you've come from a mountain bike - but doing 2+ hours in the saddle, or riding over a prolonged period then it might not be.

My understanding is that you need a slight outward arc on your back and relaxed shoulders (I had a bike fit on 2 bikes a couple of weeks ago).

As above, would appreciate other people's thoughts.


----------



## Ozzrahog (26 Mar 2013)

Cheers, about the same as me, so the 57 is looking good for me


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

400bhp said:


> Both, to be honest.
> 
> I'm sure it's comfortable when sitting on it and perhaps a natural feel as you've come from a mountain bike - but doing 2+ hours in the saddle, or riding over a prolonged period then it might not be.
> 
> ...


 
Well, I can't say how it'll be after 2+ hours so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. But whether you believe me that I had it fitted or not is by the by. Not sure why you would think I'm lying, that's frankly a bit disrespectful. I appreciate your concern, but all I can say is for now I'm happy with the fitting and the position of the saddle, and the service of Decathlon overall. Allan, their tech spent a considerable amount of time with me today and I don't have any complaints. If I find later down the line that it's not comfortable I'll use the free service to have it changed. But for right now it feels right to me.


----------



## Longshot (26 Mar 2013)

Nice looking bike. What's the price upscale compared to the T3 reflect? Components? Frame?


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

Longshot said:


> Nice looking bike. What's the price upscale compared to the T3 reflect? Components? Frame?


 
You get the Sora gearset on this one, and upgraded saddle. The frame and carbon fork are the same. I think the levers and brakes are upgraded also.


----------



## Longshot (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> You get the Sora gearset on this one, and upgraded saddle. The frame and carbon fork are the same. I think the levers and brakes are upgraded also.



Thanks. Interesting.


----------



## billy1561 (26 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Well, I can't say how it'll be after 2+ hours so I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. But whether you believe me that I had it fitted or not is by the by. Not sure why you would think I'm lying, that's frankly a bit disrespectful. I appreciate your concern, but all I can say is for now I'm happy with the fitting and the position of the saddle, and the service of Decathlon overall. Allan, their tech spent a considerable amount of time with me today and I don't have any complaints. If I find later down the line that it's not comfortable I'll use the free service to have it changed. But for right now it feels right to me.


I would respectfully suggest that 400bhp means the quality of the fit and probably the comfort re the saddle position. Don't think for a minute he doesn't believe you had it fitted...


----------



## fatCyclist (26 Mar 2013)

billy1561 said:


> I would respectfully suggest that 400bhp means the quality of the fit and probably the comfort re the saddle position. Don't think for a minute he doesn't believe you had it fitted...


 
My apologies then, I must have misread. No offence intended. All I can say is that I'll continue to ride it and gauge the comfort as I spend more time in the saddle.


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

I think the bike fit that feels 'normal' will alter as time goes on, my saddle came up perhaps 4 times in little increments since December; I ended up reading up on the various calculation methods to experiment with what suited me; my mind told me it seemed high but the calc's told me otherwise and the test of time has proven them right; gradually the bars have edged downwards, as I got used to road bike position after years of MTB, followed by, ahem, far too long doing nought (Size 54 Triban 3, 5'10'' - normal(ish) sized bloke):


----------



## DelB (26 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I think the bike fit that feels 'normal' will alter as time goes on, my saddle came up perhaps 4 times in little increments since December; I ended up reading up on the various calculation methods to experiment with what suited me; my mind told me it seemed high but the calc's told me otherwise and the test of time has proven them right; gradually the bars have edged downwards, as I got used to road bike position after years of MTB, followed by, ahem, far too long doing nought (Size 54 Triban 3, 5'10'' - normal(ish) sized bloke):


What pedals you got on it Toby? Shimano 540's?


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

Nope, 520's - likely go to road pedals soon when the glorious weather shows  !


----------



## DelB (26 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Nope, 520's - likely go to road pedals soon when the glorious weather shows  !


I'm intrigued. Why road pedals? I'm from a MTBing background too and reckon road pedals look awful. Think I'm gonna go with either 540's or XT's. I had XTR's on my Orange 5 Pro and they were superb.


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

Not fully convinced myself yet but I'm not walking any more except down the drive  , if I can find nice light MTB shoes I may not bother, it will probably come down to available shoe choices. 

My mate has some lovely shoes (he was a sponsored triathlete) - you pick them up and compare them to the duffer MTB shoes I'm currently wearing and it does funny things to you psyche, I can't help thinking how many times I'm spinning the extra weight on rides now, I'm ruined mentally  .


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Not fully convinced myself yet but I'm not walking any more except down the drive  , if I can find nice light MTB shoes I may not bother, it will probably come down to available shoe choices.
> 
> My mate has some lovely shoes (he was a sponsored triathlete) - you pick them up and compare them to the duffer MTB shoes I'm currently wearing and it does funny things to you psyche, I can't help thinking how many times I'm spinning the extra weight on rides now, I'm ruined mentally  .


 
Did you ever pick up his bike?


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

No, 'they've' gone back to the sponsor!

He's bought the same as me as a commuter and sees it like a disposable nappy lol  - he wasn't interested on spending several K to leave it in a bike shed at work and is now more interested in having fun on a decent MTB.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2013)

Did he not lose/crash one?


----------



## Radchenister (26 Mar 2013)

If he did he didn't mention it.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Mar 2013)

Radchenister said:


> If he did he didn't mention it.


 
I definitely would have had at least one of those stolen while stopping for a nature break.


----------



## Judosteffer (30 Mar 2013)

Wow, that 5a is lush.I think you are the first person to post any pics of one on the internet (apart from decathlons own photos . Any chance of a series of close up pics of the various bits of the bike? I think they are gonna sell a shedload, although I note the price seems to have gone up 29 quid to 429 now.


----------



## Judosteffer (30 Mar 2013)

Oh, also, any stickers or clues as to where its made? Hopefully made in Italy or Romania by dedacciai. Who make top notch frames and components


----------



## DelB (30 Mar 2013)

Judosteffer said:


> Wow, that 5a is lush.I think you are the first person to post any pics of one on the internet (apart from decathlons own photos . Any chance of a series of close up pics of the various bits of the bike? I think they are gonna sell a shedload, although I note the price seems to have gone up 29 quid to 429 now.


I posted 8 or 9 pics of my new 5A on the Triban 3 owners thread the other day. Check out post 1398. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/triban-3-owners-club.121260/post-2381946
There doesn't appear to be any sticker or mark on the frame to indicate where it originates from, sadly.


----------



## Davemac1 (30 Mar 2013)

fatCyclist said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As per the title, I got a call to say my Triban 5a has arrived at the store and I can go and collect. Other than having the guy there fit the bike to me, is there anything else essential I should know about or ask while I'm there?
> 
> ...


 

Think I may have had a look at your bike your bike Fc. Went into decath lakeside last Monday to look at a 5A and they said they only had one,and that was waiting for a customer to collect.They bought it out for me to have a look at.Very nice. Couldn't believe it was a sub £400 bike. Should have bought one there and then.Gone up £30 now!!


----------



## fatCyclist (30 Mar 2013)

Davemac1 said:


> Think I may have had a look at your bike your bike Fc. Went into decath lakeside last Monday to look at a 5A and they said they only had one,and that was waiting for a customer to collect.They bought it out for me to have a look at.Very nice. Couldn't believe it was a sub £400 bike. Should have bought one there and then.Gone up £30 now!!


 
Hi Dave,

I did the same thing with someone else's 5a the previous week. Glad you managed to get a good look at it. I've only been riding it for a week, but I'm really impressed with it. The saddle was horrendous for me, and I bought a Selle from Decathlon earlier today. It's so much more comfortable for me. Everything else is great though. I need to 'dial in' in my fit, but a few adjustments here and there and I'm getting closer. I had a look at a few other Halford and Evans' bikes today while I was up at Lakeside (crazy traffic!) and have to say the Triban looks and feels much better than anything they have in the same price range (and some that are far more expensive). Even with the extra £30, I think it represents good value.


----------



## User28924 (31 Mar 2013)

I saw someone asking about the frame; mine has a sticker saying made in Italy.


----------



## DelB (31 Mar 2013)

User28924 said:


> I saw someone asking about the frame; mine has a sticker saying made in Italy.


I stand corrected. I discovered a wee 'Made in Italy' sticker on the rear of the seat tube, close to the bottom bracket junction.


----------

